# Laminate Stair Nosing/Riser question



## QuestAns (Feb 13, 2007)

My wife and I are putting Dupont RealTouch Laminate (underlayment already attached on the Dupont) down on our dining rm and living rm. Problem is we have a sunken living room (just one step down). We installed the U track from the Fastrim stair nosing (matching system sold at Home Depot) down the very edge of the length of the step when we did the dining room, but now that we're ready to glue/Liquid Nails the lam to the riser, it appears to be too thick and/or the stair nosing seems not wide enough. Anyone else been through this before and know how to fix this? Thanks!


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

QuestAns said:


> My wife and I are putting Dupont RealTouch Laminate (underlayment already attached on the Dupont) down on our dining rm and living rm. Problem is we have a sunken living room (just one step down). We installed the U track from the Fastrim stair nosing (matching system sold at Home Depot) down the very edge of the length of the step when we did the dining room, but now that we're ready to glue/Liquid Nails the lam to the riser, it appears to be too thick and/or the stair nosing seems not wide enough. Anyone else been through this before and know how to fix this? Thanks!


 
Don't know what to tell you, but we will only install solid wood treads and risers, when installing laminate flooring in a home. I am not comfortable with the durability of laminate trimmed stairs or stair treads....

If you are dead set on this, your only solution sounds like you would have to replace the tread with one that has a larger depth in order for it to 'overhang'.... the riser (with the laminate attached to it )....


----------

